# OMG... the indignities just keep coming...



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

he left text conversations between him and the ***** ON THE PHONE that he gave to D (my 12 yo).... good thing I saw it first-- though that sucked and made me want to ****ing throw UP.... but thatk GOD D didn't see it... he is such an *******, I cannot even believe him. How much more indignity does he have to deal to me, really?? 

It is so clear he didn't even do what I asked for the two days he came back, he was still contacting her. What a ****.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry you are being treated so poorly. But he's nor worth your anger. You just proved to yourself that you are in control of things by catching the garbage on hie phone before your daughter saw any of it. Good job!

Remember Sun Tsu (The Art of War): "Deny the enemy what they want". Don't give him the satisfaction of letting him know he got to you. Show no emotions. 

You are an amazing woman by being so strong and tough during your journey through a personal hell. A great role model for your daughters. Keep strong.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

He is a weak piece of **** with no integrity whatsoever, my God


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, at least you're seeing who he really is...should help in being able to let him go...maybe. 

Sorry you are going through this emotional roller coaster.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I am glad I saw it and my poor 12 year old daughter didn't.... geesh...


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Lisa:

From what I read in your strings and about your situation don't think it was unintentional. He is trying to upset you because you have stood up to him.

Stay Strong


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

rrrbbbttt said:


> Lisa:
> 
> From what I read in your strings and about your situation don't think it was unintentional. He is trying to upset you because you have stood up to him.
> 
> Stay Strong


I believe this too.

He's a jerkhole. Eff that guy. Not only is he trying to mess with you, but bringing the kids into it.

He isn't happy with his life. Happy people don't pull this crap.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I believe this too.
> 
> He's a jerkhole. Eff that guy. Not only is he trying to mess with you, but bringing the kids into it.
> 
> He isn't happy with his life. Happy people don't pull this crap.


What if the kid saw it first?? OMG... he claims it was an accident and then tried to come to my place and get the phone back and buy her a new one... I told him to get away from my door.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lisa, while those messages must have been very upsetting to you, it's actually a good thing--cause that means you have to face who he really is and what he's about--someone who does not want his marriage.

FCK HIM! 

Oh and don't bring up the messages to him again (cause it seems like you did). JUST JUST JUST NOOOOO Contact with him whatsover, Lisa. You're workin yourself into a frenzy!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone should post the Soulmate Schwoopies thing for Lisa so she can laugh


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

It just shows how much better you are than him.

Watch his new life crash in front of him. Get some popcorn and a nice cold drink, and enjoy the clown act of the century.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Exactly. Popcorn time.

Lisa... I know you are livid right now but trust me...............the sooner you let go of all of your anger and see him for the d!ck he is, the better off. Take the high road. Be the classy one (cause he sure as hell isn't).


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> ^ Exactly. Popcorn time.
> 
> Lisa... I know you are livid right now but trust me...............the sooner you let go of all of your anger and see him for the d!ck he is, the better off. Take the high road. Be the classy one (cause he sure as hell isn't).


God I am trying, but I feel like he is constantly rubbing my face in it and then to keep telling me I need to be nice and friendly and civil etc, and to think my daughter might have seen that if I wasn't checking OMG!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He's only able to get to you if you allow him to. 

So you saw the messages, that sucks, but know where his head's at. 

Let him go.

NO CONTACT MEANS NO CONTACT.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You are always nice, friendly, and civil....to people you trust and respect!!!

Even though your daughter did not see the texts, she's not blind as to what he's doing. Keep up the no contact like Jelly says.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

You only need to be civil to him I do not see the need to be nice and friendly.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, she could paper cut his scrotum and ask if he would like lemon juice with that.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

HerToo said:


> Well, she could paper cut his scrotum and ask if he would like lemon juice with that.


A box grater and Tobasco sauce is much more effective.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

rrrbbbttt said:


> You only need to be civil to him I do not see the need to be nice and friendly.


Exactly... he expects us to be all nice and friendly-- oh and call him if I NEED anything AT ALL, you know cake eating... he looks like family man helping his poor helpless wife and children while he lives with the snatch.


----------

